# New GO Transit Locomotive



## tworail

After many years, GO Transit is getting new engines! Wonder if there will be a model produced?

Discuss. Personally I like the new look, and isn't overbearing like the Acela, which VIA Rail Canada uses. Since I am a GO train user I am looking forward to the upgrades - increased speed up to 140km/h, and the addition of 2 passenger coaches per train, for a total of 12.


----------



## RoadHammer

tworail said:


> After many years, GO Transit is getting new engines! Wonder if there will be a model produced?
> 
> Discuss. Personally I like the new look, and isn't overbearing like the Acela, which VIA Rail Canada uses. Since I am a GO train user I am looking forward to the upgrades - increased speed up to 140km/h, and the addition of 2 passenger coaches per train, for a total of 12.


Via Rail don't use Acela they use new Reinessance Coaches and the new P42 Genises with the new Via Rail Colour scheme


Canada don't have any highspeed trains yet, The only one that was around was the Turbo train but it was not a sucess because it could not be used in our climate. It had to many problems. So they stopped that.


----------



## tworail

Yeah it's too bad that they discontinued it. 

For those that haven't seen, here is what it looked like:










Pretty awesome looking.

An HO model has been made as well:










More information here:

http://rapidotrains.com/turbo01.html

I would like to have one converted to 3 rail Marklin AC, that would be awesome.


----------



## RoadHammer

That is a really nice model. I have one ordered the 10 Car set for $1000.00

I know that I can't run it right now because I have dcc but they are just really neat!









Btw Athearns is making the new Go Transit locomotive but they have it in the wrong category. That new engine is a MP40 but Athearn have that Locomotive under f59ph it is $79.95 USD and around 80.95CDN can't wait it comes DCC ready and will be available mid Augest

http://www.athearn.com/Products/Default.aspx?ProdID=ATH26309

Did anyone make a f59ph Go transit locomotive those was a big part of my child hood and now that they are going to be replacing them I would like at least 2 running numbers 520 and 555
This it the locomotive
http://content.answers.com/main/content/wp/en/thumb/5/57/250px-GO_east.JPG


RH


----------



## ntrainlover

sounds cool. The locos look good.


----------



## Lownen

Have you seen the Con-Cor Aerotrain? It's already out in HO. My N scale version is on order.

I was going to put up link to the Con-Cor website so you could see it, but the site seems to be down now.


----------



## sptrains.com

Yeah, they look really sharp in person


----------



## Chessie6459

Some nice pictures.


----------



## Boston&Maine

Lownen said:


> Have you seen the Con-Cor Aerotrain? It's already out in HO. My N scale version is on order.


Aerotrain? Are you talking about this beauty here? When I first saw this train in a MTH catalog I thought it was a very interesting idea for EMD to try and make people think of trains as planes, LOL


----------

